# Toddler Meltdown



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Just witnessed Oscars ( 2 ) first proper full on meltdown at the dinner table just now, I dared to cut up his fish fingers and it tipped him over the edge, I wish I had filmed it, it was hilarious, I had to pick beans of the conservatory roof!


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Just wait until he get's older Jase!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

True....


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Been there. First kid, now nearly 17 has had tantrums all his life, other two, 10 & 12 have never had one tantrum, not one, ever!

I am leaving first kid nowt when I go.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I dared to cut up his fish fingers


You did WHAT? :jawdrop:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Mark, his brother now 4 has never had one either, this is what makes it so funny to see, its a new thing for me, better than telly....

Rich, yeah, I know, in hindsight it was the wrong thing to do , but a Dad has to try to help where he can


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

my son had one when he was 2 at xmas it was the only one he had but very funny .i always feel sorry for the parents who's children kick off in public because we all look at them as if they are harming them in some way. i still say get them home to my self though.


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

jasonm said:


> Just witnessed Oscars ( 2 ) first proper full on meltdown at the dinner table just now, I dared to cut up his fish fingers and it tipped him over the edge, I wish I had filmed it, it was hilarious, I had to pick beans of the conservatory roof!


the first of many.

I have a nearly 5 and a nearly 2 year old it gets quite hectic at times.

Have you got any more ?


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

jasonm said:


> Mark, his brother now 4 has never had one either, this is what makes it so funny to see, its a new thing for me, better than telly....
> 
> Rich, yeah, I know, in hindsight it was the wrong thing to do , but a Dad has to try to help where he can


ignore mt question.....


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

dtc2 said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Mark, his brother now 4 has never had one either, this is what makes it so funny to see, its a new thing for me, better than telly....
> ...


Yep, thats a dad of small children all right 

Hectic is one way of putting it.... :box:


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Well, you can always get your own back :yes:

Video the tantrums and save them for 18th birthday celebrations :taunt:

Chris


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

I've got twin girls, now 2, and I have the pleasure of tantrums in stereo.

They normally take it in turns, sort of like good cop, bad cop.


----------



## RichTea (Dec 27, 2010)

Wait until he's my age Jase, you'll be cleaning sick off the bathroom floor! Maybe he need his big cousin to buy him a drum kit, that will calm him down


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

He will be cleaning up his own puke at that age!

As should you be 

If his big cousin gets him a drum kit he will be moving in with him......


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Iâ€™m not surprised he went ballistic Jase, messing with a chapâ€™s fish fingers is simply bad form.

Crush his peas at your peril!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It always help calm them down when you laugh hysterically at them while they go off. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

Bladerunner said:


> Just wait until he get's older Jase!


We were always told it was the "terrible 2's" to watch out for - more like the f'in 3's i reckon! My son is now 3 and had a few proper paddys, laughing helps as does filming him and playing it back so he can watch how mental he looks! I poured milk on his cereal the other day when he wanted to do it and he told me i was "WUBBISH" and he was gonna "FROW ME IN THE BIN!!"

Worryingly my daughter is only 14 months old and already screams and stamps her foot when things dont go her way....


----------

